# The BOOBs couldn't let those silly Amish have all the fun!!



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

There was a high-level meeting of The BOOB Triumvirate tonight at an undisclosed location. We decided to upstage the silly Amish mini-herf!! A menu of excellent P90X food was enjoyed, excellent cigars were smoked, & plans were made!! Watch out fellas!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup yup, I smoked a Man O War, RP I-Press and a Royal Silk Corojo...

Oh and Andy gave me some new munitions to sample, a Pueblo Dominicano, and a Counterfeit Cuban

Also we planned out some new hits... so watch out!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks likes a good time fellas...really missed ya and wished you guys could have joined us!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

+1


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like fun guys!


Is that a spray bottle of oil on the table?
Were y'all rubbing oil on and playing with each others BOOBs? :shock: 












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Python said:


> Looks like fun guys!
> 
> Is that a spray bottle of oil on the table?
> Were y'all rubbing oil on and playing with each others BOOBs? :shock:
> ...


Nope...the oils in the hot sauce I mixed in with the burgers was causing the grill to flame up, so I had to use the spray bottle to keep it under control...Nice try ya Bastid :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Good times, good smokes, good food...... SOme people neeed to duck and cover though. Big BOOB plans were made :lol: 

Thanks again Andy.. Great time as usual..... and I love cherry limeaid.. Sugar free of course :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I am vicariously living thru you crazy ass bastards. :smoke:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinG said:


> I am vicariously living thru you crazy ass bastards. :smoke:


Kevin, are you f-ing with us? Mr. I hang out with **** stars & cigar stars? :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> Looks likes a good time fellas...really missed ya and wished you guys could have joined us!


+2


----------

